# I can smell petrol



## RCCC (Dec 15, 2009)

I can smell fuel near the right rear tire after a drive when the car is parked, I know it's close to the fuel cap, surprisingly there is no petrol smell near the cap, it's more from the tire section of the car. is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

09 or later car?


----------



## RCCC (Dec 15, 2009)

build date of the car is 10/2009


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

fuel breather canister is that side,,,get it checked kk


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

Pretty common on 09 US imports, in and out of vehicle , especially on track

Behind rear wheel under cap is gas fumes canister, there was a service bulletin about that, canister vent control valve was bad ... 

Any errors on dash ?? Shows as engine error ...


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

Smelling petrol is never good, deff get it checked out or get a good torch and have a look around for any small leaks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

B16JUS said:


> Smelling petrol is never good, deff get it checked out or get a good _*torch*_ and have a look around for any small leaks


A battery one I hope.....:flame:


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

RCCC said:


> I can smell fuel near the right rear tire after a drive when the car is parked, I know it's close to the fuel cap, surprisingly there is no petrol smell near the cap, it's more from the tire section of the car. is this normal?
> 
> Thanks


Mine has smelt of petrol in the same place since new. Only when i have had a good blast! 15,000 miles up now and it hasn't caught fire yet!


----------



## RCCC (Dec 15, 2009)

There is no Engine error warning in the dash. lol to the last comment.


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

Than it should be normal thing, no worries


----------

